# $7000.00 toilet...



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

next time someone complains of how expensive a $hitter is show them this...





https://www.foxnews.com/tech/ces-2019-this-is-what-a-7000-toilet-looks-like


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a customer who has about that much into a one piece kohler toilet. He just won’t give it up.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think this one has been posted before *butt*...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

It's just dumb. I can't say much more than that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I have a customer who has about that much into a one piece kohler toilet. He just won’t give it up.



thats freaking funny as the thought gets processed...lmao


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I think this one has been posted before *butt*...



I wonder if you can take a dump to try it out before buying,,just like test driving an expensive car....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats freaking funny as the thought gets processed...lmao


He’s a good customer, but one of the annoying ones. Back in his day he owned a new build construction company. Problem is he’s stuck in the 60’s and won’t listen to us. He went to pick out a new Toto, special order color, $700 our cost... too much for him. Our last bill was almost $700 to fix his POS Kohler! 

Don’t get me wrong, he’s a great guy! Just won’t listen.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> It's just dumb. I can't say much more than that.


The towel bars, toilet paper holder I wanted were if I remember correctly somewhere in the 3000$ range. I didn't settle for another design and could't dish out that much so I made them the same way. I love them.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> He’s a good customer, but one of the annoying ones. Back in his day he owned a new build construction company. Problem is he’s stuck in the 60’s and won’t listen to us. He went to pick out a new Toto, special order color, $700 our cost... too much for him. Our last bill was almost $700 to fix his POS Kohler!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, he’s a great guy! Just won’t listen.





I had a customer who was that way about his American Standard one-piece vent-away toilets, three of them. I became an expert on them.


I even talked to the inventor/engineer who designed it he lived in Canada at the time. He walked me through a repair once and even sent me parts from Canada.


This customer spent thousands on them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> He’s a good customer, but one of the annoying ones. Back in his day he owned a new build construction company. Problem is he’s stuck in the 60’s and won’t listen to us. He went to pick out a new Toto, special order color, $700 our cost... too much for him. Our last bill was almost $700 to fix his POS Kohler!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, he’s a great guy! Just won’t listen.



I know the type and they dont care..so as long as there paying and dont mind its all profit, oh I mean good..


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i installed as numi WC a few years ago, had bluetooth and whatnot, kinda cool really, about a year later it wouldn't flush so had to service it and called kohler tech support, they were helpfull and ordered new part that was "bad" according to them.

2 weeks go by and went to install new "bad "part, took about 4 hours to tear it apart , circuit boards and all to find out it did the same no flush deal.

a couple of weeks i go back and installed new, different parts and it worked, this fix was much less involved but still a PITA. 

good thing the parts were free for customer, but owner still had to pay labor, i guess he didn't read the fine print that explained all that LOL

oh and the special supply line can only be installed a few times, because the weird size o-rings that seal to WC go bad and kohler cant just send new o-rings, you have a whole new line WTF i even greased them and was extremely careful with them.

my opinion is bad design but looks cool in videos, i mean the way it is made, you have to do some weird things to take it apart, need really long needle nose pliers and a really long screwdriver


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Bayside500 said:


> i installed as numi WC a few years ago, had bluetooth and whatnot, kinda cool really, about a year later it wouldn't flush so had to service it and called kohler tech support, they were helpfull and ordered new part that was "bad" according to them.
> 
> 2 weeks go by and went to install new "bad "part, took about 4 hours to tear it apart , circuit boards and all to find out it did the same no flush deal.
> 
> ...


Probably like old lamborghini, it's fast and looks cool but the mechanic was crap and badly designed.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> The towel bars, toilet paper holder I wanted were if I remember correctly somewhere in the 3000$ range. I didn't settle for another design and could't dish out that much so I made them the same way. I love them.


You made your own towel bar and TP holder? Now I'm curious, show me a picture of it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> You made your own towel bar and TP holder? Now I'm curious, show me a picture of it.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


If interested I'll do some _show "n" tell_ and do a little thread. I'm real proud of my tiny modern bathroom. I fabricated my own floating vanity with hidden inner drawers.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> If interested I'll do some _show "n" tell_ and do a little thread. I'm real proud of my tiny modern bathroom. I fabricated my own floating vanity with hidden inner drawers.


Looks pretty good. Is that metal or wood you used? And I'm always interested in show and tell of interesting handy work ideas.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Towel holders are made from 1/4" steel, I was going to leave them polished and I spent over 9 hours sanding them all until I decided it wasn't the look I wanted. I'll post the room after the weekend.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Towel holders are made from 1/4" steel, I was going to leave them polished and I spent over 9 hours sanding them all until I decided it wasn't the look I wanted. I'll post the room after the weekend.



how are they mounted into the wall? did you cut them using plasma?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how are they mounted into the wall? did you cut them using plasma?


Grinder with zip cuts, steel hawg bit for the round, Pencil grinder, drill press, arc welder, hand files and sander.

I used metal drywall anchors that have a machine bolt not a screw. Not toggle bolts either. It's real solid as I tug in the shower towel daily. Those shower holders are not shown.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I think this one has been posted before *butt*...


My advice is to stick with white if you have a young kid. With that toilet you wouldn’t see the poop stains on the seat.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Grinder with zip cuts, steel hawg bit for the round, Pencil grinder, drill press, arc welder, hand files and sander.
> 
> I used metal drywall anchors that have a machine bolt not a screw. Not toggle bolts either. It's real solid as I tug in the shower towel daily. Those shower holders are not shown.



nice and neat...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> If interested I'll do some _show "n" tell_ and do a little thread. I'm real proud of my tiny modern bathroom. I fabricated my own floating vanity with hidden inner drawers.


Please do! That's some great looking work!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We have one customer that had an american standard one piece in gray. For DECADES steve had to deal with this pos. Guess who finally got to change it out last week  I thought that day would never come. I only had to work on it a couple times luckily. 

They're all crocks of metaphorical shizz now because they are low flush. I always rebuild old ones when I can.

For my money if I had to buy a new one I would get a mansfield.



.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> We have one customer that had an american standard one piece in gray. For DECADES steve had to deal with this pos. Guess who finally got to change it out last week  I thought that day would never come. I only had to work on it a couple times luckily.
> 
> They're all crocks of metaphorical shizz now because they are low flush. I always rebuild old ones when I can.
> 
> ...


I don't know if Mansfield has some better toilets but around here the Mansfield ones are cheap crappy ones

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I don't know if Mansfield has some better toilets but around here the Mansfield ones are cheap crappy ones
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Well, I never get calls to unclog them. And we have one here at the shop that gets used by ~30 plumbers, heating guys, and apprentices. That one aint never clogged either.


.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The Mansfield with the 3" flush valve is a pretty good toilet and reasonably priced.


Decent toilet when they dont want to spring for the pricier ones.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> It's real solid as I tug in the shower towel daily.


I thought you said you had a GF?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Originally Posted by *Tango*  
_It's real solid as I tug in the shower towel daily._
I thought you said you had a GF?
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I thought you said you had a GF?


I don't get it but it's surely a "get you head of the gutter" joke!:vs_bulb:

I don't know but if you have fantasies with a towel well it's disturbing. :whistling2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I don't get it but it's surely a "get you head of the gutter" joke!:vs_bulb:
> 
> I don't know but if you have fantasies with a towel well it's disturbing. :whistling2:



geez I guess you lost your sense of humor in canada, or are you not aloud to have one there?:vs_laugh:


do you want it explained?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you want it explained?


I do. :yes:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I do. :yes:



hey its your joke..you should be explaining it to him...:wink:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey its your joke..you should be explaining it to him...:wink:


He's just gonna have to think about it a little harder I guess. :smile:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

All kidding aside, that is some really nice work on those bath accessories, Tango.

Great job.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> He's just gonna have to think about it a little harder I guess. :smile:


well if he keeps tugging, it will be hard enough...maybe....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez I guess you lost your sense of humor in canada, or are you not aloud to have one there?:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> do you want it explained?


I guess my counter joke wasn't funny. :crying:

I'm not really sure if I want details on the original joke. :wink:

Edit : too late!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> All kidding aside, that is some really nice work on those bath accessories, Tango.
> 
> Great job.



Thank you!

I want to post the rest of the bathroom with explanations but I'm over my head with counting all my bills and receipts for income taxes and also business taxes. I've already spent 5 full days working just sorting out and calculations. 

Then I have send those numbers to the father in law so he can do my personal income tax report.


----------

